# Unanble to install/uninstall Officescan 8 by Trend



## whoisthatchild (May 23, 2008)

I cannot install or uninstall Officescan 8 from my Winxp sp2 pc. It was obviously installed at some time in the past and seems to have been partially removed, causing me my current problem. There are entries on the Start\All programs list for it, but when you click them you get the missing shortcut message.
I have tried to install it again and I get the following error message:

"Unable to install the Officescan client. There was an error copying. Please contact your Officescan administrator for assistance"

I have asked Trend for a removal tool but have not received anything yet.

Any help would be muchly appreciated.


----------

